# led lights for my JD x390



## Lawdog138 (Mar 16, 2018)

Im going to be hooking up tail lights/four ways and lights on my blower. my question i guess is do i need a rectifier or will it be a straight of the battery with a fuse/flasher and to a switch?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Specs show a 15amp charging system so I’d say it’s robust enough to add a bunch of lights directly off the battery. 

Headlights are spec-ed at a pair of 27w incandescent bulbs. Lots of head way for the addition of LEDs

I don’t know how it’s wired though. Are the headlights powered by a separate lighting coil, or ran off the battery with a relay.

You need to see if you have AC or DC power at the headlights.


----------

